# Killer-Asteroid nimmt Kurs auf die Erde



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2010)

http://www.scinexx.de/wissen-aktuell-12017-2010-07-28.html


> 560-Meter-Asteroid:* möglicher Einschlag 2182*
> Modell berechnet Risiko des Einschlags auf 1:1.000
> Der Asteroid (101955) 1999 RQ36 könnte mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1:1.000 im Jahr 2182 die Erde treffen. Das zeigen neueste Auswertungen eines internationalen Astronomenteams. Die Flugbahn des rund 560 Meter großen Gesteinsbrockens ist zwar momentan für die Erde ungefährlich, doch der Strahlungsdruck der Sonne könnte ihn zukünftig Richtung Erde lenken. Bestätigt sich dies, müssten Abwehrmaßnahmen noch vor dem Jahr 2080 erfolgen.


Ob die Menschheit sich bis  dahin  nicht schon selbst ausgelöscht hat?


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Killer-Asteroid nimmt Kurs auf die Erde*

Bis dahin wird das Bundeskabinett solche Einschläge von Asteroiden per Gesetz verboten haben. :-p
Gültig jedenfalls im Geltungsbereich der deutschen Rechtsprechung.
Über eine Ausweitung auf EU-Ebene könnte man nachdenken.
Damit wird das Thema souverän vom Tisch sein. :scherzkeks:


----------



## mareike26 (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Killer-Asteroid nimmt Kurs auf die Erde*

Oh mein Gott, wir werden alle sterben


----------



## Heiko (1 August 2010)

*AW: Killer-Asteroid nimmt Kurs auf die Erde*

Dabei bin ich doch noch soooo jung...


----------

